# DPP4 hell slow?



## stillviking (Feb 28, 2022)

Hello Canon buddys,

I recently moved from DSLR to the mirrorless R.

I have always used DPP 3 and it was excellent and fast. It turns out that DPP 4 is so slow to open the new .CR3 files making it impossible to make the selection of photos from a shooting session (check photos when similar (sharp, focus, etc) to delete, etc.).

What do you recommend for a quick opening of photos for selection / comparison between them before starting really editing in Lightroom?

*I can't believe how Canon did DPP4 so much worse than DPP3!*

Share your experience!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2022)

I just installed the latest version yesterday. Raw CR3 photos with my R5 open in 1 or 2 seconds on my 5 year old pc. I suspect that you have something in your machine, either software or hardware that is causing the issue. Make sure your video driver is up to date, that seems to cause a lot of issues. 

Do you have the latest DPP? A new version came out in the last week.


----------



## stillviking (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm using DPP 4.15.20, it's the last version to download on Canon website to me!


----------



## kaihp (Feb 28, 2022)

4.16.0 is shown on their website. You may have to pick the R3 as camera before they will admit it's there (stupid Canon)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2022)

stillviking said:


> I'm using DPP 4.15.20, it's the last version to download on Canon website to me!


4.16.0 is the latest, dated 2/24/22 but released a day or two ago. https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...s/mirrorless/eos-r5?subtab=downloads-software

It should make no difference, the previous one worked fine for me but give it a try.


----------



## SnowMiku (Mar 1, 2022)

The way I do it is I select all the photos with Ctrl A. Then I use Quick Check to decide which ones to keep.


----------



## stillviking (Mar 6, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> The way I do it is I select all the photos with Ctrl A. Then I use Quick Check to decide which ones to keep.



Quick Check is the only windows with OK speed, but looks impossible to compare 2 photos side by side?


----------



## SnowMiku (Mar 7, 2022)

stillviking said:


> Quick Check is the only windows with OK speed, but looks impossible to compare 2 photos side by side?


I had a look and it doesn't look like you can compare the photos side by side in Quick Check.

For me the photos will take about a second or two to show up in edit mode, but will take about 20 seconds to completely load when the spinning circle stops, this is with an M5, the 90D takes even longer because of the higher MP. But my hardware is pretty old now, I have a Core i5 4670k.

One way you could quickly compare the photos side by side is just loading them through Windows, if there is no thumbnail just load the photo and Windows will prompt you to download an add on to view the CR2 and CR3 RAW files.


----------



## stillviking (Mar 7, 2022)

SnowMiku said:


> I had a look and it doesn't look like you can compare the photos side by side in Quick Check.
> 
> For me the photos will take about a second or two to show up in edit mode, but will take about 20 seconds to completely load when the spinning circle stops, this is with an M5, the 90D takes even longer because of the higher MP. But my hardware is pretty old now, I have a Core i5 4670k.
> 
> One way you could quickly compare the photos side by side is just loading them through Windows, if there is no thumbnail just load the photo and Windows will prompt you to download an add on to view the CR2 and CR3 RAW files.



Edit mode is just horrible slow to me. Quick view is fine, unfortunately no side-by-side comparation makes it useless to me... very disappointing with DDP4.


----------

